# mergemaster -iU vs. mergemaster -iUF



## Niatross (Oct 12, 2012)

mergemaster -iU vs. mergemaster -iUF

Doesn't -U take care of what -F would do?

I get the same result whether I run -iU or -iUF.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 12, 2012)

-iU is enough.


----------

